# Turkey eggs



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*We got our turkey eggs today from PamsPride..thank you Pam!! our old incubator had a melt down a while back and we were going to buy a new one when a friend mentioned he has a commercial incubator and will do it for us... COOL!! 
I will show the results IF and WHEN we get some chicks!!... I only hope we have better luck with these then the ones we've bought , turkeys seem to be born with the basic urge to find ways to die!... *


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> * turkeys seem to be born with the basic urge to find ways to die!... *


LOL ... If it was not so true ...

One thing I remember with turkeys, when they hatch put a few bright marbles of color in the water tray. They will pick at the marbles and get water. (this is after the first bill dip I give them)

I have no real problems with them when they are small ... it is once they get out of the brooder and in a lot, that I have trouble. :gaah: Like you said they have an basic urge to die.

A wish that this year ... we will have better luck. :wave:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> LOL ... If it was not so true ...
> 
> One thing I remember with turkeys, when they hatch put a few bright marbles of color in the water tray. They will pick at the marbles and get water. (this is after the first bill dip I give them)
> 
> ...


*Andi , we have had the same issue, they made it to being out in the yard with the other Crites, then they seem to just be stupid! out of the last three, two, on different days, walked past the shallow water containers and some how made it to the top of the Goat trough, and promptly went in head first and that was that.. the third just went on a walkabout and was never seen again, of course ours are all free range birds so the Preds keep an eye out for the stupid.. and one thing East TX has is lots of Preds!! if it eats meat we got it...

We are adding a dozen of our chix eggs to the incubator after the Turkey eggs have had a week I'm of the opinion that since the six hens that made the move to the new place were our older hens that they must have some survival genetics to pass on..one hen is five years old!!

I may have to get the night vision gear out and set out a few nights to thin the Pred population.. might nail a hog too.. meats meat!!*


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I hope you both have an excellent hatch!! :goodluck: :crossfinger:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Bad things man...*

*I've been gone to the far frozen north for a month..( somebody tell me why I'm back here in 100+ heat???) with little or no wifi... anyway we had no luck at all with the eggs we sent out to be incubated.. out of the 12 turkey and 14 chix eggs not one hatched...I blame the incubator.. during the same time one of our ducks hatched 3 chix eggs.. lol..we were worried she would lead them right to the pond but instead she just stayed on the nest and left them to their own survival... so TLofTM caught them and they are growing up as chickens..soon to be released ...
I figger if a duck could hatch some of the same eggs then the fault was with the incubator....

Anyway... once again the Turkey Gods have failed me... but I am stubborn if nothing else!!..*


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry about the no hatch ...

I think my friend was right about the x-ray and the postal service. More and more post go to the machine and they get zapped... JMHO ...

We are going to hit the market and pick up a tom with a few hens ... next time I will not cave in to hubby about putting them "ALL" up.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

I been lucky with my turkey mommies...:flower: I have 6 hens and 2 toms. I know don't need the toms, but they do give me fert eggs when I want them. plus i was told not as much fighting between hens when there is two old boys around.... I've had half a dozen poults hatched out and though turkey moms aren't that good a moms, I help 'em out and we get some lovely meat.

And the eggs are just to die for.....pound cake ain't the same when you use turkey fruit!!!

Jimmy


----------

